# Paypal



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate paypal. Why? 
Because the last time I used it was 2005 and I have forgotten both my username and password, 
AND every time I go to log onto it, it tells me after entering TONS OF PERSONAL INFORMATION, 
that it has sent me an email. 

I go to my email. And it is not there. 

I just wanted to give a donation. 
Ebay and paypal. 

Bleech.....

By the time I get my stupid email from both paypal and ebay, the fund raiser will be done. 

I would rather just pay with my bank card. Or send money directly from my bank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jimbo, you may want to check your junk mail folder or be sure that the email address that you provided to paypal is current. Paypal is really good at resolving lost account information and should give you an email within 24 hours.

If that doesn't work you should be able to create another account with all new credit cards etc. I have two accounts for the purpose of receiving credit card, and non credit card payments (personal and premier business accounts). One of my accounts cannot link my banking account because its already established on the other account. But that's okay, I just sent whatever money I get between my paypal accounts so that I can deposit money back to my bank.

So start a new Paypal account with a creditcard. And if you want, reduce it to a Personal account to avoid fees.

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, a good share of my Paypal related e-mail goes into the spam folder so that's a good place to start. I think I finally have my spam blocker trained not to do that, but it still can happen from time to time.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Jimbo, you may want to check your junk mail folder or be sure that the email address that you provided to paypal is current. Paypal is really good at resolving lost account information and should give you an email within 24 hours.


 Um, yeah. Did that. First place I checked! 
Sorry, I just never expected that giving someone money could be such a pain in the ass!!!!!!
It would have been nice if they had stated to wait 24 hours before checking for the email.

Nothing serious. Just frustrating.......

On to something else. Back to the books!

Hey John N. - what is that blue thing? Cat maybe?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah John, is that your horse that was brought back from the dead? I don't mean to laugh, but it looks pathetic.... LOL!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nope, my horse now occupies the grave yard 

I didn't have enough points to revive him, so I bought myself a cheaper pet. Whom by the way was offended by that 'pathetic' comment! "Zinthos" the blue cat/dog thingy will see your "Ziggy" pet in the Arena! 

"GRR-Ruff-meow!!" it says. 

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

So that's a 'digipet', huh? Okay. Now I know.

Paypal has redeemed itself. I JUST got it resolved on the telephone right now with a live human being by the name of Marc. 1-402-935-2050.

Last time I used paypal was to purchase a subscription to the Barr Report in July. I use paypal every 6-12 months so it feels silly to save a password I won't remember. 
It was just so frustrating to wait for an email that never came. And of course they had 2 accounts set up for me (probably for the 2 times I used paypal!). 
And and by the way, I have read the Barr Report once. I might someday have the time to go there again. I prefer the good stuff my buddies on APC refer me to.

I like to read stuff I can use. 
Although I am learning more about biology and botany than I ever expected to.

By the way, to me each aquatic plant is so *unique* and has its own specific characteristics, it just does not seem to fit into the idea of a 'logical' scientific concept.

In my own humble opinion, the uniqueness of each plant just proves to ME that the odds of ONE of these beautiful plants 'evolving' from some algae or slime seems statistally impossible! And I am no statician, but I don't need to be, to form an opinion or feeling.

I think it is similar to the concept of a child playing with alphabet letters and 'randomly' coming up with the name 'Hemianthus Micranthemoides' with the name and history behind the entire name.

Let's see the complete name has 25 characters and each has the odd of 1 out of 26 letters. Wouldn't that be 1 to the power of 26 times (n-1) to the power of 26 times (n-2) to the power of 26, etc. That's precalc isn't it? Probability, yes?

Where is SkUser? What do you think buddy?

Honestly, with this very small part of creation (aquatic plants & fish) I think God just did an amazing job! Each part is so unique and beautiful! I just can not imagine any of it 'evolving' out of the 'ooze' of algae or primitive slime.

Just my personal opinion.

I am not trying to upset anyone who may 'feel' or 'think' differently.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

No comment.

Please... let's not go there. While it can be an interesting debate, this is not the place for theological vs scientific argument.  

And it usually turns ugly  .

Just feed your plants well and enjoy.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

John N. said:


> I didn't have enough points to revive him, so I bought myself a cheaper pet. Whom by the way was offended by that 'pathetic' comment! "Zinthos" the blue cat/dog thingy will see your "Ziggy" pet in the Arena!
> 
> "GRR-Ruff-meow!!" it says.
> 
> -John N.


LOL! My apologies to Zinthos..... I don't want him offended since he looks like he could rip innocent Ziggy to shreds... :sorry:


----------

